# Rail joiners code 83 track



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

Is it a good idea to pinch them down or should I just replace loose ones with tighter ones? Also can I use terminal joiners(code 100) on code 83 track?

thanks
Ren


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I always replace the loose ones with new ones. They are cheep and once loose they will just fatigue and re-looses. I also solider most of the joints to make a better connection. I have used the code 83 on code 100 but I do not know if it goes the other way or not.


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

*code 100 terminal joiners(with leads)*

confirmed. They work fine on code 83 track.


----------

